

Red Pitaya: Open hardware instrumentation for everyone - talkingquickly
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/652945597/red-pitaya-open-instruments-for-everyone?ref=home_spotlight

======
dpw
I'm sure this is good for many things, but it won't make a great digital
oscilloscope. A sample rate of 125Msps is not really high enough for a
bandwidth of 50MHz in that context. The low-end Rigol oscilloscopes do 1Gsps.

~~~
asb
How do they manage that? 1Gsps ADCs are really pricy.

~~~
dynode
They time interleave four Analog Devices AD9288 [0] dual 100MS/s 8 bit ADCs
that are over clocked to sample at 125MS/s (so 125MS/s times 8 = 1GS/s).

What's fascinating is a number of people in the HW community have managed to
reverse engineer the Rigol DS1052 scope. A Hellene on the EEVBlog forums has
lovely pencil drawn schematics [1].

[0] [http://www.analog.com/en/analog-to-digital-converters/ad-
con...](http://www.analog.com/en/analog-to-digital-converters/ad-
converters/ad9288/products/product.html)

[1] [http://www.eevblog.com/forum/blog/rigol-ds1052e-nasty-
surpri...](http://www.eevblog.com/forum/blog/rigol-ds1052e-nasty-
surprise!/msg55197/#msg55197)

~~~
queeerkopf
The eevblog article was quite an interesting read. Thanks for sharing!

------
dsego
Ah, I posted this almost a month ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6282350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6282350)

------
dylandrop
[http://www.linkinstruments.com/mso19.htm](http://www.linkinstruments.com/mso19.htm)

This has existed for a while and it's more accurate and most likely better
tested. It's better suited to replace a lab oscilloscope, and a bit cheaper,
but doesn't have the function generator or the other extra features mentioned
for the Red Pitaya like the web interface

~~~
zokier
Another relatively similar instrument is the PicoScope series
[http://www.picotech.com/oscilloscope.html](http://www.picotech.com/oscilloscope.html)

------
smilekzs
The Zynq chip is a big plus -- easy reuse of the hardware platform -- but the
analog... Duh. Deal-breaker.

